# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Μια βοηθεια γιατι δεν αντεχω αλλο

## prisonsoul

Καλημέρα σας! Είμαι καινούργια εδώ και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το γράψω εδώ.
Ελπίζω να μην το γράφω κάπου λάθος.

Λοιπόν, κατ' αρχάς θα σας πω την ηλικια μου, είμαι 33 ετών και έχω κάποια οικογενειακά προβλήματα, κυρίως με τον πατέρα μου.
Αδυνατεί να κατανοήσει πως είμαι μεγάλη πια και μου φέρεται ως 5χρονο. Πικνά συχνά μου λέει πως έχω μυαλό πεντάχρονου και οτι δεν φέρομαι ως ενήλικας. Το να έχεις το παιδί μέσα σου δεν το θεωρώ κακό. Θέλει να με ελέγχει για τα πάντα, έχει τον κύριο λόγο ότι και να κάνω, είμαι κλεισμένη στους 4 τοίχους του δωματίου μου και οι μόνες φορές που μπορώ να βγω έξω είναι για δουλειές του σπιτιού. Πολύ σπανίως με κάποια φίλη. Σε προσβάλλει τις περισσότερες φορές με λεκτικές εκφράσεις (κυρίως ύβρεις), υποτιμώντας τις ικανότητές μου ως άνθρωπος. Πολλές φορές με έχει αποκαλέσει άχρηστη και ότι δεν ξέρω να παίρνω ένα νούμερο σωστά. Υπάρχουν και άλλα αλλά μπορεί να θεωρηθούν χυδαίες εκφράσεις και δεν θα τις γράψω. Το ίδιο κάνει με την μάνα μου, που της φέρεσαι ως δούλα του και έχει την απαίτησει να κάνω το ίδιο. Δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος με τίποτα. Ευχαριστημένος θα ήταν αν του έφερνα λεφτά στο σπίτι, επειδή τότε δεν θα ήμουν η κακιά κόρη αλλά η καλή που βοηθάει στο σπίτι. 

Προσφάτως αποφάσισα να πάω να σπουδάσω Πληροφορική σε κάποιο ΕΠΑΛ της περιοχής μου και έβρισκε χίλιες δύο δικαιλογίες να μην πάω. Το θέμα ξεκίνησε από το ΙΕΚ, που θεώρησε πως δεν πρέπει να κυκλοφορώ το βράδυ και δεν του αρέσει, χάνοντας τις εγγραφές και έτσι αναγκάστηκα να πάω σε ΕΠΑΛ για να μην χάσω μια χρονιά έτσι. Μου λέει με ύφος πως δεν θα πάω με το έτσι θέλω λες και είμαι καμία ανήλικη. Η δικαιολογία που μου είπε πως τα λέει για το καλό μου. Δεν είδα καμία υποστήριξη, ούτε καλή αρχή. Θέλει να κάνω ένα επάγγελμα, το οποίο έχω σπουδάσει, που δεν μου άρεσει. Είτε θα κάνω αυτό είτε να μείνω έτσι, αυτή ήταν η απάντησή του. Αυτή η κατάσταση είναι εδώ και χρόνια. Καταλήγουμε πάντα σε τσακωμούς χωρίς να υπάρχει λύση στο θέμα. Πρέπει να ανέχομαι τις συμπεριφορές του για τα πάντα, σύμφωνα με αυτόν έχω σηκώσει πολύ γλώσσα. Όσοι μου λένε να πατήσω πόδι δεν λειτουργεί. Το μόνο που θα καταλήξω είναι να τσακωθούμε άργια όπως όλες τις άλλες φορές. 

Δεν ζω, δεν έχω ζωή, δεν έχω φίλους. Είμαι κλεισμένη σε ένα σπίτι χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα. Η μόνη μου παρέα είναι ο υπολογιστής και μερικοί διαδικτυακοί "φίλοι". Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Η μόνη διέξοδος που βλέπω είναι να φύγω αλλά να πάω πού; Με τι λεφτά; Είμαι άνεργη, χωρίς σπίτι, χωρίς λεφτά, χωρίς δουλειά.

Οτιδήποτε πρόσταση ή σχόλιο μπορεί να βοηθήσει (αν υπάρχει περίπτωση).

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

